# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Convert Pin Bridge Zouk to Citter

## timcasey55

Hi all

I have a Heiner Dreizheinter large body Bouzouki , pin bridge. 40mm nut. Any one have any opinion or experience in such a conversion ? It is a large resonant instrument, 650 mm scale. 

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Reinhardt

Hi Tim, Have you considered a conversion to a Mandocello instead?? I did that as a very temporary measure with my Joe Foley and it worked really well. Growling base. would be an easy conversion to do as well. same number of courses. Probably just need new nut and saddle. 

John

----------


## timcasey55

Ya know what John, I never even thought of that. It's such a big bodied instrument it would be a fantastic bass Zouk or mandochello. Something to think about! Hope ur well mate

----------


## Reinhardt

All good here Tim, have a chat with Joe Foley re conversion to mandocello, just be careful re string gauges, . Its an easy conversion, I know for instance that Paul Hathway the english luthier's large body zouks have been used as Mandocellos. Tune CGDG or CGDA.

How's the Taran Zouk coming on. You happy with it??

John

----------

